

Video Interview: Greg Brockman of Stripe - rsheth
http://recruiterbox.com/blog/video-interview-greg-brockman-of-stripe/

======
scott_meade
Greg says "there is not that much utility in having this piece of paper [a
college degree]". Yet almost everyone on the Stripe team attended college and
most of the team attended a top-tier school such as Harvard and MIT.

Is Greg saying there is not utility in finishing college, but there is utility
in attending college, perhaps? Does the higher education level of Stripe's
current roster just happen to be a side-effect of the network by which current
employees knew each other?

~~~
gdb
> Is Greg saying there is not utility in finishing college, but there is
> utility in attending college, perhaps?

Yes, definitely. I found attending Harvard/MIT incredibly valuable. I met a
lot of awesome people and learned a ton (there is no way I'd be doing what I'm
doing now without my time at school). But I don't think my life would be any
different right now if I had stuck around to get my diploma.

------
grease
I am curious to know if more companies have seen success with "the Sunday
test" type of hiring philosophy that Greg talks about

